# Craft Paint Safety



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I am painting a few ornaments as gifts. I bought Americana Gloss Enamel at the craft store to use. I am wondering about safety. I can paint one room away from my bird or I can go upstairs and be several rooms away. I am wondering if this kind of paint is something I should worry about creating dangerous fumes. It is more comfortable for me to paint downstairs (and be near my sweet birdie) but I would rather be safe. 

I plan to have the painted items dry in a room far away from my bird.

Thanks!

Goldenwing and Lemon Drop :lutino linnie:


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Whenever I am painting any of my clay creations I always do it in a seperate room from my birds, and I also open a window to ensure that room is well ventilated. As long as you are in a different room it should be fine


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for the response! I can't very well open a window, since I live in the cold Midwest. My windows do provide quite a bit of ventilation because they are at least 80 years old and desperately need to be replaced. I will plan to paint upstairs after my budgie is in bed. 

Goldenwing and Lemon Drop :lutino linnie:


----------

